

Belief in the Singularity is Fideistic (2012) [pdf] - okey
http://kryten.mm.rpi.edu/SB_AB_PB_sing_fideism_022412.pdf

======
zoba
This seems like a report someone had to do for school but wasn't actually
interested in. I'm not sure the authors even considered what people mean when
they say they believe in the singularity. For many folks, it's just an
expression that they believe computers are capable of such a thing...

